# Nook Color has a competitor!



## love2read (Nov 23, 2008)

I got this email this morning from Creative Zen. They have an entertainment tablet that looks like it is the rival to the Nook Color. I'll be interested to see how people like this one.

http://us.store.creative.com/ZiiO-7-8GB-White/M/B004DJTQEU.htm

http://us.store.creative.com/ZiiO-7-16GB-White/M/B004DJQXDW.htm


----------



## StaceyHH (Sep 13, 2010)

Interesting option, although Creative has an extremely poor track record when it comes to equipment support for entertainment devices. They're okay for the first 90 days, but after that they charge you a fee to even just ask a question.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I have a little Creative Zen player that for years was a lifesaver by letting me watch video on long flights. But they haven't seemed able to get it right on their new devices for several years. I hope this one is a success, though I suspect Honeycomb based tablets will crush it.


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

Creative makes great products and I have a bunch of their MP3 Players that I use for all my audiobooks and they have been working for several years. The only product I have seen that has an end to support is their refurbished products. They are limited to 90 days. Everything new is warranted for a year. I have never been charged to ask a question. StacyHH, have you tried getting answers on their forums? Lots of help here. 
http://forums.creative.com/creativelabs/?region=CLI

I would bet if Creative puts out a tablet, it would be great. I love their products. The three sets of speakers we have are fantastic.
Just think how great the sound would be on the iPad with Creative speakers.


----------



## caseyf6 (Mar 28, 2010)

My husband loves their stuff...his first little bitty MP3 was from them, and it is still going strong through a year in Korea and two Iraq deployments.  He has a HUGE (meaning memory size) MP3 that he uses for videos too.


----------



## love2read (Nov 23, 2008)

I also have a Creative Zen MP3 that I love and use almost daily. It will be interesting to see what the reviews are on the new tablet. If I hadn't just bought the Nook Color I would be tempted to get one.


----------

